# Plumb fittings for backup small propane cylinders



## ylekyote (Jul 8, 2019)

Howdy.  I have a 500 gallon tank in my yard but sometimes I get empty due to my road conditions in winter and have to wait a few days until road is cleaned up.

I want to be able to connect a 20 or 30lb tank into my house line strictly to run my LP gas water heater and maybe the LP kitchen stove.  I have a secondary regulator on my exterior wall that I assume I could put a T fitting of some sort before or after it to connect small LP tanks to as-needed.  And then cap it when I don't need it. 

I have not been able to find the parts and directions online though.  I find a whole bunch of stuff on RV auxillary connections but nothing for the home.

Has anyone tried to do this?  

I can take a picture of my setup outside if needed.  Thanks much!


----------



## Millbilly (Jul 9, 2019)

I ran my range off of a portable tank but I used a 100lb tank


----------



## ylekyote (Jul 9, 2019)

Millbilly said:


> I ran my range off of a portable tank but I used a 100lb tank




Cool. Did you also have a large tank that you could "take offline"?  That's what I'm trying to figure out.


----------



## jsiets97 (Jul 12, 2019)

i would go 100 pound have a feeling that 20 or 30 pound would not have the capacity to liquify the propane and potenially freeze up on you especially in the winter time, not sure where you are located.  as far as plumbing it in all you would need is the tank a low pressure reulator on the tank a shut off valve after the regulator, to prevent back flow between the main tank and the reserve, and then t into the line going into the house on the top side of the secondary regulator, typically they are brown in my area at least.  Hope this helps.  The regulator will more than likely have to come from your propane company.


----------

